# Prickley Pear Cactus & Goats



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello, does anyone here have this cactus in their pastures and if so, will goats eat it? I have some on a new farm I just bought in WV, it is lacking lime in the soil. I was wondering if goats will eat this stuff?


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Cashmere goats are about hthe only ones that will eat it. They eat all the nauxious weed. Mine love those and the thissel.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Gosh, prickly pear is edible for humans. Goats will probably eat it.

Ruth


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine don't eat prickly pear and I wouldn't want them hungry enough to want to eat it. Cattlemen around these parts often torch prickly pear to burn off the prickles and then the cows eat it, the problem is that the cows develope an appetite for un-torched prickly pear and then eat it all the time and mess up their mouths.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't understand how my goats can eat it. Now Feral Nature, my goats are not like they are hungery, they go right to them. I have 9 acres that they graze on and they have hay out at all times. It is something about this type of goat.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

There are different varieties of prickly pear cactus also. Perhaps different species are more palatable to goats than others.


----------

